# Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B



## Garm (1. September 2011)

*Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Hi hab folgendes problem und zwar zeigt mir coretemp wenn ich nur n video ansehe und sonst nichts großartiges geöffnet ist eine kerntemp von 50°C am heißesten kern an. hab den scythe mugen 2 drin und der lüfter läuft auf max. kann es vlt an coretemp liegen das, das falsch ausliest? den hab gelesen das der Tj. max bei einem G0 Q6600 auf 90°C sein soll bei mir wird 100 angezeigt, hab dann mal den wert bei adjust offsets bei optionen auf -10 gestellt was dann 90°C sein soll und dann liegt die temp bei 37-41°C was auch plausibel aussieht. was ist nur richtig?


----------



## Robonator (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Ist der Lüfter richtig eingebaut?  Vieleicht keine Airflow im Gehäuse?   Es bringt dem Lüfter ja nichts wenn er mit warmer Luft kühlen muss. 

Und schau mal mit anderen Tools nach z.B.  HWMonitor, Realtemp, Aida64 etc


----------



## Garm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

ja des sind 2 lüfter angebracht die durch den lüfter hinten hinaus blasen also einer saugt von hinten einer bläst von vorne (bitte keine unflätigen bemerkungen). habs jz auch noch mit realtemp gemessen da ist es auch auf 100 eingestellt gewesen und es zeigt bei 100 und bei 90° tj max gleiche temps wie coretemp


----------



## Chicago (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Mein Q6600 G0 hat auch so 48°C beim Video gucken. Allerdings gurkt der Lüfter da so bei 400U/min rum! Wenn du das Adjust offset änderst, werden nur die Angzeigten Temp. in die entsprechende Richtung korrigiert. Hier mal nen Link zum Q6600, wo auch die max Tcase angegeben ist: Intel® Core !

gruß Chicago


----------



## Garm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

heißt das dann kann ich die einstellugn 90° tj max mal lassen?


----------



## Chicago (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Normaler Weise zeigt Coretemp die richtigen Temps ohne Veränderung des Offset an. Wieviel Vcore liegt denn bei dir an?


----------



## Garm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

1,2750v hab ihn auf 2,5 Ghz getaktet wollte nicht höher gehen eben wegen den hohen temps


----------



## Chicago (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Hast du nen B3 oder G0, meiner läuft mit 3,2GHz und 1,208V. Kannst du mit CPU-Z auslesen!


----------



## Garm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

hab den G0


----------



## Chicago (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Wenn alles richtig Montiert wurde, könntes an einen krummen Headspreader liegen, so das der Mugen nicht richtig auf liegt. Ich nehme an das du schon mal nach gesehen hast, ob der Mugen Staub frei ist? Wie lange ist der Mugen schon montiert, evtl. mal die WLP erneuern.


----------



## Garm (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

der ist noch nicht lange dran vlt 2 wochen und nein er ist richtig montiert das ist nix im weg


----------



## Chicago (1. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Sieht so aus, als ob du ein schlechtes Model des Q6600 erwischt hast. Vielleicht meldet sich Morgen noch jemand mit einer Idee, Mir fällt gerade nix mehr ein.


----------



## Keygen (2. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

naja klingt nicht wirklich unrealistisch, wenn man ein pc mit 1 bis 0 lüftern hat, einen quad mit 45nm, schlechtes stepping und dann eine ordendliche karte besitzt kann die temp schon mal höher sein, besonders letzter zeit, da, jedenfalls bei uns, eine kleine hitzewellle war.


----------



## Combi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

moin,kühler demontieren und schauen,ob die paste überall belastet wurde..
wenn du glatte stellen hast,die mehr als 30% der oberfläche ausmachen,is der headspreader nicht plan...
entweder,neue bessere paste,arctic mx 4-5,oder neu auftragen und hoffen,es lag an dem auftragen der paste beim ersten mal...
hatte das auch mal,neue gute paste gekauft,neu aufgetragen....8 grad weniger...


----------



## Garm (2. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

nein an dem kanns nicht liegen hab die paste überall gleichmäßig verteilt und alle 4 schrauben auch gleichmäßig angezogen


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. September 2011)

Temps kommen mir etwas hoch vor, allerdings war meiner auch nach OC auf guten 45c im Idle (3,6Ghz @ 1,421 mit H70)

Ich geh also mal davon aus das dein Kühler dem q6600 nich gewachsen ist und du einen echten Hitzkopf erwischt hast.

BTW: den tjmax von coretemp musst du nicht verstellen bei den aktuellen coretemp Versionen. Da wurde das g0 Stepping schon berücksichtigt.


----------



## Franzl (2. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

nichts desto trotz cpu kühler abmontieren und paste neu drauf  reißt dir damit kein bein aus und hast dann die gewissheit + evtl die bessere paste holen und drauf damit  
kann mir nicht vorstellen das die spu bei 2,5ghz schon auf die 100°C geht.. da leuten bei mir die cpu kühler falsch montiert alarmglocken 

evtl speißt du den guten mit zuviel V ? kann dadurch eine höhere temp kommen? 

mfg


----------



## Garm (2. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

nein v hab ich nicht geändert ist also noch auf standard einstellung. das mit abmontieren und paste neu drauf n kumpel hat auch den mugen 2 und hat die paste genommen die beim kühler dabei war und hat nen i5 2500k und der hat auch alle lüfter auf low eingestellt und bei ihm wirds nicht heißer als 42c und ICH hab ihm den kühler montiert^^


----------



## ASD_588 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

hast du vieleicht die folie am kühlerboden vergessen?


----------



## Bruce112 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

also hab in meinen 2 pc den q6600 drin mit oc 3.0ghz vcore ist 1.285 

mit ne 1283 xigmatek ohne gehäuse lüfter hab ich grad mal 37 grad ,

geh ins bios und schau mal da die temp von cpu .

bis 80 grad ist beim zocken ist alles ok

und jag den cpu auf 3.0ghz ansonsten ist der mit standartakt nicht der schnellste

die 100 Tjmax ist auch korrekt wenn du mal aida extrem nimmst der macht das direkt automatisch

beim video schauen usw bei 3.6ghz mit 1.5vcore hatte ich 50 grad-55 grad bei 25 grad aussentemps

http://www.aida64.com/downloads/aida64extreme185exe


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. September 2011)

@ Poster über mir.

80c im Spielbetrieb sind keinesfalls in Ordnung.
TCase laut Intel ist 72C,
Alles darüber könnte auf die Dauer Schäden verursachen.

Greetz CoXx


----------



## Garm (3. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

könnte es iwas damit zu tun haben das ich den cpu lüfter an die ext. lüftersteuerung angeschlossen hab?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> 80c im Spielbetrieb sind keinesfalls in Ordnung.
> TCase laut Intel ist 72C



Bevor du die Tcase von 72°C erreichst, ist die Tcore schon weit über 80°C!


----------



## ASD_588 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*



> könnte es iwas damit zu tun haben das ich den cpu lüfter an die ext. lüftersteuerung angeschlossen hab?


 dan dreh doch mal den lüfter auf.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor du die Tcase von 72°C erreichst, ist die Tcore schon weit über 80°C!



Das weiß ich doch, bin doch noch blöd (nich immer zumindest xD)

Dachte er redet von Tcase Temps, nich coretemps.


----------



## Garm (3. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

vlt liegts daran das die hdds genau hinter dem frontlüfter sind, wenn der einsaugt dann bläst der ja nur heiße luft ins case. fragt sich nur wie man das ändern kann ich hab sonst keinen lüfterplatz mehr frei außer beim seitenteil aber da is schon einer drin


----------



## Garm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

würde da vlt ein case wechsel helfen mit mehr lüftern drin?


----------



## Trawar (12. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Hallo,

ich hab auch den Q6600 mit dem Mugen 1.
Bei mir läuft die CPU auf 2,7GHz auf Automatischen Spannungseinstellungen im Idle auf ca. 38C° wenn ich den mal ein wenig mit Prime95 einheize geht der auf 68C°.
Ich habe mir jetzt ein neues Gehäuse (Big Tower) bestellt und werde mal schauen was ich da noch reduzieren kann.
Habe auch noch den Corsair H80 in aussicht. 
Ich würde die CPU gerne mit 3,2GHz+ betreiben aber die Luftkühlung packt das nicht unter Prime.


----------



## Elvantoro (13. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Hey 

es kann eigentlich nur sein das der Lüfter nicht genau plan auf der CPU sitzt. Überprüfe mal ob alle 4 Befestigungsschrauben auch wirklich fest sind. 
Ich hatte das Problem bei meinem q6600 + Scythe Lüfter auch mal. Hat man ganz schlecht gesehen das eine Schraube nicht ganz fest war. Und dadurch der Kühler nicht zu 100% fest auf der CPU befestigt war.


----------



## Chron-O-John (13. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*



Trawar schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft die CPU auf 2,7GHz auf Automatischen Spannungseinstellungen im Idle auf ca. 38C°



Automatische Spannungseinstellung?
Sehr schlechte Idee.... die legt meistens unnötig viel Spannung an = mehr temperatur.


----------



## Trawar (13. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Wenn ich die Spannung mit Everest Ultimate auslese steht bei der Vcore 1,,3V.
Das ist noch recht Human.
Ich habe gestern noch mit Easytune6 von Gigaybyte bis auf 2,9GHz hochgezogen und das bei 1,26V.
Nach einer langen Runde BFBC2 lagen die Temps bei 53C°.
Wenn ich Prime95 laufen lasse komme ich 69C°-72C° und alles lief Stabil.


----------



## Chron-O-John (15. September 2011)

*AW: Q6600 im Idle auf 50°C mit Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B*

Najo, das geht doch noch. Dennoch, vielleicht geht auch weniger Spannung. Würde auch der Lebensdauer des Prozessors gut tun.


----------

